
Show HN: I made a simple job scheduling tool - argovaerts
https://hookless.co
======
summitsummit
> Hookless calls your back at the precise time you want

you*

also, i imagine a lot of billing will be fractional cents. do you count up to
the nearest penny?

~~~
argovaerts
No we round the sum. So as long as your runs each month are lower than 10000
you pay nothing.

